# Interval International II Promo Codes for Membership Renewal



## Bryang73 (Apr 27, 2021)

Does anyone have any current promo codes to share for Interval International annual membership renewal? I last renewed for 3 years for a deep discount but I don't see any discounts currently available to me online. Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2021)

What resorts and systems do you own. Most of the codes are resort specific and often are tied to your actual II account. General codes you may find usually won't work.


----------



## Bryang73 (Apr 27, 2021)

Royal Resorts in Cancun/Rivera Maya


----------



## m61376 (May 16, 2021)

I’m actually looking for the same thing- I’m an enrolled Marriott owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

m61376 said:


> I’m actually looking for the same thing- I’m an enrolled Marriott owner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you looking for a Gold or Platinum upgrade offer? Those are fairly common and as long as you aren't currently gold or platinum, there should be an offer available to you online. If you are currently gold or platinum, I have never seen renewal offers except for their 10% offer they sometimes offer during Daily Deals. Usually your gold/platinum membership has to be four months expired before it is considered an upgrade again.


----------



## m61376 (May 16, 2021)

Ugh. I am looking for a Platinum renewal
So they never offer 25 or 50 off on renewals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2021)

m61376 said:


> Ugh. I am looking for a Platinum renewal
> So they never offer 25 or 50 off on renewals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best I have ever seen on renewals is 10% during Daily Deals and that was a few years ago. Usually to get 50% off gold or platinum you need to be four months expired. Any less and it is considered a renewal and they back date the renewal date. Unless you need the benefits of gold or platinum right away, you can often let it expire and just pick it back up when you need it.


----------



## m61376 (May 16, 2021)

Mine expires in November and I need a guest certificate for my daughter for Dec. so I might as well renew it for a year at that point. But good to keep in mind. It’s funny- able to get platinum discounts for unit size upgrades for travel after the Plat membership expires, but not a guest certificate. 
If you happen to see a 10% let me know- something is better than nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exyeh (May 23, 2021)

I have an upgrade platinum membership will expire 10/2021, I also have a regular II membersip good till 2023. both in the same account. Do I need both? or just one upgrade platinum?


----------



## m61376 (May 23, 2021)

Just the upgrade Platinum. Interesting that it shows as 2 separate accounts? Is one a corporate account?
If you’have enrolled and unenrolled weeks you might need 2 accounts. If all your weeks are together you only need one account. 
I am enrolled in the DC program and both my weeks are in the corporate account. However, my old, expired account still shows as an option whenI sign into II. Is that your situation?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2021)

exyeh said:


> I have an upgrade platinum membership will expire 10/2021, I also have a regular II membersip good till 2023. both in the same account. Do I need both? or just one upgrade platinum?


For now you would need to only renew your Platinum membership. The dates don't need to be the same and one can expire before or after the other. It is possible to have platinum expiring after your regular membership.


----------



## exyeh (May 23, 2021)

Thank you very much for the help! Sorry I was confused at that moment, yes, I only need to renew my platinum membership this year. I do not have corporate account and I have only one account for my II membership. Sorry and thanks for the help!!


----------



## m61376 (May 25, 2021)

Hey, no apologies. That’s why we’re a community here. 
we all help each other; I’ve had the stupidest questions and gotten detailed explanations. 
if you happen to find a good discount for Pkatinum renewal let me know. Mine needs to be renewed in the Fall. 
Marilyn


----------



## exyeh (May 25, 2021)

Thank you , and I will.


----------

